# Mobile applications.



## Barbie-bee (Mar 15, 2012)

Is it possible to force a cell phone to see the number *120*375# as a
telephone number in the SMS text? We have a potentially very large client
interested in this, and a speedy response would be welcome. They saying that
they already doing it.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

moved to mobile devices.


----------



## Barbie-bee (Mar 15, 2012)

Vilis can you please answer that i need to get this application going ASAP.


----------



## Barbie-bee (Mar 15, 2012)

Okay Gary please answer me now i need to get the application going.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't know the answer personally, but I'm sure that someone will be along who does. 

Thanks, 

v


----------

